# Boza, anyone?



## BernardSmith (Feb 1, 2014)

In today's NYTimes travel section there is a piece about Turkey and a reference to a drink called boza which is apparently made in Turkey , Bulgaria and that part of the world. Boza seems to be made of millet or wheat. The grains are fermented for about three or four days and produce about 1% ABV so it is not really a wine or a beer. Has anyone tried this as a drink or made it? 

http://www.turkishcookbook.com/2006/11/boza.php


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 1, 2014)

very good post...I read about it, now i want to make it..I love stuff like this.
Thank you>>a few more recipes below...

http://oldscroteshome.blogspot.com/2007/10/boza.html

http://homebrew.stackexchange.com/questions/568/boza-beverage-recipes-and-experiences


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 1, 2014)

There is a drink called avena in honduras are other south american countries made from oatmeal....but its not fermented..sorta the same thing.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the posts !
I may - if given the time to - make it. I notice that the alcohol % will vary from 1 - 4% if not higher all depending what century they are referring to.


----------

